# Best Songs Ever!



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2019)

This song really rocks with the headphones on blasting,


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 25, 2019)

Gotta be the greatest for me. Brilliant band


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2019)

This arrangement and performance of the song written by Dolly Parton.






.


----------



## rgp (Dec 26, 2019)

Power of love...........Jennifer Rush.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2019)

This one always seems to top the lists:


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2019)

I can listen to Johnny Mathis all the time and this is one of my favorites.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

This one is my 15 year old Grandson's faves and I have to say I like it more for the catchy beat and instrumentals


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

Love this Group Shalamar and...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh be still my Beating heart...I luuuuurve this..... Go Willie... & Nora..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


>


_ 

I love all Matt's songs and music... thank you_


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Dec 28, 2019)

Holly——-Have you ever heard of a British group called “Radiohead?”


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2019)

*Whenever I hear this song I think of my daughter,I was pregnant with her when it came out.*


----------



## old medic (Dec 28, 2019)

Its hard for me to say whos the best... But I'll state this is the best Skynyrd tune....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## CJHHI29928 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## CJHHI29928 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## CJHHI29928 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2019)

A symbol of '60's superfluity:


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2020)

*I'm in a Rod Stewart mood.*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

oldman said:


> Holly——-Have you ever heard of a British group called “Radiohead?”


 Oh yes of course... do you like them ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Jan 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes of course... do you like them ?


Yes, I do. My favs are "High and Dry" and "All I Need."


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

what about this one ?...


----------



## charry (Jan 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>





This is one brilliant tune holly.......
Top rank suite..aged 15......memories


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

charry said:


> This is one brilliant tune holly.......
> Top rank suite..aged 15......memories


 I totally agree Charry , it's one of my all time top ten favourites....


----------



## charry (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## charry (Jan 17, 2020)

brilliant


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2020)

*One of my favorite songs because it's my name.*


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 17, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> Gotta be the greatest for me. Brilliant band


Saw them I’m thinking in 1977, awesome concert


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 17, 2020)

Not seen them live more's the pity LC.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2020)

*Whenever I hear this song I think of my Dad. My whole family would sing it to him ,even the grandchildren.
He really was too good to be true.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2020)

Today is the first time I heard this and I love it!!


----------



## oldman (Jan 18, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Saw them I’m thinking in 1977, awesome concert


Saw them in ‘75 with 38 Special.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Everlasting Love *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Stoney end*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Nathan Jones*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Ocean Drive*


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 29, 2020)

_Burno Mars, Bee Gees, Temptations, Rascal Flatts just to name a few, _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Ladybj (Jan 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.  Have to find this on Youtube.. beautiful... tear, tear Miss my dad.


----------

